# My technique for CA finish



## DB in VT (Jan 16, 2018)

Just a short video to show how I do this.  Under six minutes and 10 coats.
https://youtu.be/eL9T-H8Hfv8


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jan 16, 2018)

Simplified and with a great result.


----------



## JimB (Jan 16, 2018)

Very nice video. Short and complete.


----------



## studioseven (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.  Just curious, have you ever tried applying the CA directly on your finger and then onto the blank?

Seven


----------



## leehljp (Jan 16, 2018)

Very Good. I like it! Simple enough too! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Rachgard (Jan 16, 2018)

This is fantastic. So helpful! Thank you for posting this!!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## robutacion (Jan 16, 2018)

studioseven said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Just curious, have you ever tried applying the CA directly on your finger and then onto the blank?
> 
> Seven



I don't know about the OP experiences with CA but, have you ever had CA burns...?

Accidental CA exposure in the fingers (or any other part of the body) is bad enough, applying CA with your bare fingers, should not be done not I encourage anyone to go that way.

I have been using craft foam sheets for some time with good results.

Cheers
George


----------



## DB in VT (Jan 16, 2018)

studioseven said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Just curious, have you ever tried applying the CA directly on your finger and then onto the blank?
> 
> Seven





  Fortunately I am not a drinker.  That would be the only way something like that might happen.  It would be stupid and painful and your fingers wouldn’t be good for much after that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Woodchipper (Jan 17, 2018)

I use a folded paper towel.  Kurt Hertzog had a good article, Bulletproof Pen Finishes, in the  February, 2017 issue of American Woodturner magazine.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 17, 2018)

studioseven said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Just curious, have you ever tried applying the CA directly on your finger and then onto the blank?
> 
> Seven



Nothing personal but that sounds...well...insane seems too weak.


----------



## Talltim (Jan 17, 2018)

Hope you never get an itchy ear while you are finishing a pen. 

Your results look good.


----------



## DB in VT (Jan 17, 2018)

Paper towels will certainly work but they will stick if you go too slow.  The clear tape will not stick, at all.  It's cheap and I can keep tape on my finger through several pens.


----------



## Thud 54963 (Jan 18, 2018)

What speed a you turning while applying CA. I turn at about 500 and yours looks to be going much faster than that. 

Video was done very professionally. Nice job. Great  looking finish too.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## studioseven (Jan 18, 2018)

I was misunderstood.  In the video, ca was applied to the top of the pen.  The ca was smoothed over the blank with his finger covered in scotch tape under the blank.  I know of others who use the small bags that pen parts come in.  I was just wondering if you could apply the ca to your covered finger rather than to the top of the blank.

Seven


----------



## Wescott (Jan 19, 2018)

studioseven said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Just curious, have you ever tried applying the CA directly on your finger and then onto the blank?
> 
> Seven


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jan 19, 2018)

Lol. Looking back, it’s pretty clear what you were asking. Yet everyone got distracted and chased the wrong trail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## studioseven (Jan 19, 2018)

Looking back at my first post, I see where people would come to that conclusion.  It is a good lesson.  I will be more careful in the future.

Seven


----------



## DB in VT (Jan 19, 2018)

Thud 54963 said:


> What speed a you turning while applying CA. I turn at about 500 and yours looks to be going much faster than that.
> 
> Video was done very professionally. Nice job. Great  looking finish too.
> 
> ...





  A friend told me he runs his lathe at about 1800 rpm all the time.   He has been turning pens for many years and selling them.  I now have my lathe set at the next to the fastest speed and leave it there.  You need the right sanding materials to run at that speed but now I’m used to it and it works just fine for me.  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

